# Distillation Rig



## TomVader (May 4, 2014)

I know this section is normally for showing off buttons, but I wanted to share my improvised distilling rig. I'm distilling nitric acid. I'm using a 1000ml stemmed flask as a boiling vessel. The plug is a smaller Erlenmeyer flask with Teflon plumber's tape wrapped around it to make a tight seal. I have a small can of screws on top as a weight. My condenser is a steel coffee can with a length of glass tubing through it. It's sealed watertight with Gorilla Glue. Teflon tape seals the joint between the boiling vessel and the condenser. My collection vessel is a canning jar. A wet coffee filter closes the top of the jar to keep fumes to a minimum. This is a pretty good setup, fumes are all but non-existent. I'm using LazerSteve's nitric recipe. (100ml H2O, 170g NaNO3, 56ml H2SO4) X 4 . I should get approximately 450ml HNO3, exact concentration unknown, but just fine for refining. Thanks for letting me show off!


----------



## butcher (May 5, 2014)

I like your hillbilly rig.


----------



## Geo (May 5, 2014)

Dont let the revenuers see that. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GotTheBug (May 5, 2014)

450 mL? You sure?


----------



## maynman1751 (May 5, 2014)

Have you been talking to NoIdea????? By the way, where has he been????? :?:


----------



## TomVader (May 5, 2014)

I ran it until the salts were like a paste, so I got just about all of the liquid over. I know a lot of that is water, so I don't know the concentration of the nitric. I got about 450ml. Slow reaction with copper.
GEO, they actually changed the laws here about distilling alcohol. As long as you don't try to sell it or make over a certain amount, you're OK!


----------

